# the All-Star game is a joke



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Neither Camby OR Melo made it on the all-star team this year.

WTF?

I'm boycotting it. Will not watch it. Don't even care any more.

Denver post.com has the whole story.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Where are you hearing this? i can't find anything. Well if this is true then screw the all-star game. I said before that if at least one of them didn't make the team, I wasn't even going to watch the game. Then after the month of january Carmelo had, I said that if he didn't make it, I'm not watching it. Now this just shows that he western coaches are straight haters. **** them.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It's in the DenverPost. I believe it's under an editorial. The 'actual' press release will be tonight, but Camby has said that he wasn't notified of making the squad, and that Melo got shafted for Pau Gasol.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's the link:

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_3489717

And the story:
_Billups lands all-star spot; Melo misses
By Marc J. Spears 
Denver Post Staff Writer 






There will be an NBA all-star from Denver this season, but not in a Nuggets uniform. 

Detroit Pistons guard Chauncey Billups, a Denver native, will be officially named a reserve guard for the Eastern Conference all-star team today, an NBA source said. Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony and center Marcus Camby were not selected as reserves, another NBA source said. The reserves will be named today for the Feb. 19 game in Houston. 

After Wednesday's loss, Anthony had not yet heard he would not be an All-Star, but said: "I'd be disappointed just knowing how much work I put in. The season moves on. That's all I can say. ... I would (be disappointed), but my position is tough. There are a lot of people at my position." 

Billups entered play Wednesday averaging 18.8 points and third in the NBA in assists with 8.4 per game. The nine-year veteran is already being viewed as an MVP candidate as the leader of the team with the league's best record. The former George Washington High School and Colorado star is the first player from Colorado to make the All-Star Game since Boulder's Tom Chambers in 1991 with the Phoenix Suns. 

"To be an all-star is a goal of mine," Billups said in a recent interview. "When I came out of college I had three (goals). One was to graduate from college, which I haven't done but I'm in the process. To win a championship. Three is to be an all-star." 

Billups was also named as one of the participants for the 3-point shootout on Feb. 18. Defending champion Quentin Richardson also will participate, as will Seattle's Ray Allen, Phoenix's Raja Bell and Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry. 
Anthony lost out to a strong field of forwards in the Western Conference, while Camby's candidacy was hurt by missing 15 games with a broken finger. 

"I'm more disappointed for Carmelo," Camby said. "He's averaging 26 points per game for the best team in a division. They can say I missed injuries and things like that. Melo has been consistent and has been tearing up the league." 

Anthony entered Wednesday's game against Chicago tied as the seventh-highest scorer in the league, averaging 25.7 points. He had stiff competition for a reserve spot from Nowitzki, Kevin Garnett (Minnesota), Shawn Marion (Phoenix), Elton Brand (Los Angeles Clippers) and Pau Gasol (Memphis). Reserves are chosen based on a vote by conference coaches. 


_


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

**** the hater coaches, **** them. I'm not watching a second of that stupid game or the events at all.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Regardless of who was picked, I became skeptical when Van Gundy openly said he wouldn't vote for anyone not on a winning team. McGrady's '02-'03 season wouldn't have made him an All Star by Van Gundy's standards (32 points, 6.5 boards, and 5.5 assists with career bests in FG%, FT%, and 3PT%). And I don't care what anyone says about the talent at the forward spot, Melo got shafted this year. Last year I completely understood, but this year he should've gotten in over Gasol (and I understand any Grizzlies fan would disagree).

And this is completely unrelated, but I just noticed something. The Mavs are only 2 games behind Detroit right now, and getting a relatively small amount of publicity, even with 12 straight wins. To whom it may concern: props to the Mavs.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Nugz are a winning team, we have a winning record.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

...and we are #1 in the division.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ugh...So disappointing that Melo was jobbed for an all star spot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

im not as surprised that melo didnt get in, the west is very deep at forward... althouhg he probably deserved a spot
camby got screwed


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this kinda ****s up Camby's commercial. Some people call me overpaid, some people call me injury prone, but now you can call me an all star. Hmmm, well they can keep calling you the first two. I'll bet he was shocked.



As for melo. I guarantee you he is super pissed. this will translate into wins, and him scoring at an even higher clip. He will want to show everyone how bad they ****ed up in their voting. Its a shame to see players get in that are less clutch and less vital to there team. But as for motivation for the rest of the year.... the nuggets now have it


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Agendas got in the way of the game once again. A huge letdown.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I didn't mean Van Gundy's comments applied to us, I just meant that that quote sort of made the coaches' vote lose quite a bit of credibility to me, never mentioned/meant for it to be about Melo. And nbanoitall, I was thinking the exact same thing about Melo. I just hope that all my friends who are running their mouths right now are ready to eat their words, because this will hopefully light a fire under him.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i have a feeling melo is gonna take it out on the league in the second half...

i feel sorry for camby and arenas. they should have been locks...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

Im pretty sure that he had been nominated just because of his performances, if he hadn't messep up his reputation...He has brought the Nuggets, even with injuries, to the top of the Division and with his Clutch-shots he won some games for us. Normaly I think he would have been nominated, but its Melo so he has to improve more than other...


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

neither Camby nor Melo deserved it this year. and to say that Gasol was selected over Melo? that's just ignorant. Gasol went in as a center, not a forward.

:boohoo:


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> this kinda ****s up Camby's commercial. Some people call me overpaid, some people call me injury prone, but now you can call me an all star.


that's rich.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Camby got beat out for missing games. 'Melo just has too much forward competition in the west. Also, don't use the #1 in the division argument. You guys are 1 game above .500 leading the worst division in basketball besides MAYBE the Atlantic.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

It's a joke that Camby didn't make it, but I can understand Carmelo being left out.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The reason we bring up the idea about the Nuggs being #1 in their division is because so many coaches use the winning record factor in voting for all stars.

Pau Gasol may be in as a center, but he was listed as a F on the ballots.

As far as other players making it in, I like Shawn Marion. I used to watch him play for UNLV all the time in person whenever they'd play Air Force. However, and with all due respect given to him, who's the more deserving? If you take Steve Nash away from the Suns, you get a solid, above average player who's anything but an all-star. Sort of like Joe Johnson. Playing with Nash gave him a great opportunity to get a big contract from Atlanta, and now he's carrying their team, but is not nearly as good as he was down in Phoenix.

Now, that COULD be because ATL is trying to use JJ as a PG instead of a SG, but they've been playing Tyron Lue at the point for the most part.

All I'm saying is that #1) Melo is more important to his team than Matrix, 2) The guy is 7th in the league in scoring at 25.8 ppg going into tonight, 3) The Nuggs are #1 in their division, even after all the crazy injuries they've had, 4) What more could Melo do?

As for Camby, who'd you rather have at the center position in a big game? Would you take Camby or Gasol? Anybody who knows anything about basketball knows that the C position is for defense and rebounding, and Camby is light years ahead of Gasol in THAT category. Gasol is one of the brightest talents in the league at the F position, but he's nowhere near being at the current level of Camby when it comes to the C position.

Peace.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

From Tim Legler at espn:

_
A few choice commentsBy Tim Legler
ESPN Insider

Where are Gilbert Arenas and Michael Redd? 
Hey, this list is missing Marcus Camby, Carmelo Anthony and Chris Paul. 

The All-Star rosters are out, and two great scorers from the East are not on it. And I expected the latter trio to be on the West team. I disagree with those omissions for the Sunday, Feb. 19 showcase in Houston. I thought those five should have been among those announced Thursday for the midseason game. 

Arenas and Redd aren't out of the picture yet. Commissioner David Stern still has one pick to make to fill the spot of injured Pacers forward Jermaine O'Neal. Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace made it on the East team. He's the one player not on my original picks whose selection I don't have a problem with. The Pistons are having a dream season. 

But Washington guard Arenas is the fourth-leading scorer (28.2 ppg) and HAS to be an All-Star. Arenas puts up huge numbers night in and night out and is one of the toughest individual matchups for any guard in this league defensively. For all that Washington has underachieved, the team is 24-23 and only one-half game out of the fifth seed in the East. 

Milwaukee guard Redd's steady offensive onslaught (25 ppg, 45 percent FG) has propelled the Bucks to the current sixth-seed in the East. He is one of the best five shooters in the NBA and is a vastly underrated ball handler and creator. 

My initial West choices included Camby, who lost out to Pau Gasol for the center spot. It was either Camby or Mehmet Okur. I gave the nod to Camby, despite missing a large chunk of action due to injury, because he impacts the game (15.2 ppg, 12.5 rpg, 3.0 bpg) in more ways than Okur and his team leads the same division. 


And there's no Anthony. 'Melo has had a breakout year in terms of consistency and efficiency. His scoring (25.7 ppg) has peaked because he takes better shots and has been feasting at the free throw line. Putting up these kind of numbers is significant on a first-place team. 

The Hornets' standout rookie guard Paul didn't make it. I didn't want to put a rookie on the team when there are other big name guards out there, but I thought the kid simply couldn't be ignored. He should be a unanimous choice for Rookie of the Year (if not, there ought to be an investigation) and is the next truly great point guard in the NBA. Even more impressive, the Hornets are over .500 in February and have a legit shot at the postseason. 
The three West picks now ticketed for Houston whom I would have removed are these three: Gasol, Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen. Allen's the world's best shooter, and is still putting up numbers (24.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 3.4 apg) but he hasn't been able to carry the Sonics above mediocrity. Last season's surprise story (50 wins) has been a major disappointment and that has hurt Allen's chances. 

As for Garnett, I chose to leave off a guy averaging 21.8 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 4.4 apg, 1.2 spg, 1.3 bpg, and shooting 54 percent from the field. The forward position in the West is the toughest deal going. The T-Wolves looked listless most of the first half and I thought KG hadn't been dominant enough to beat out 'Melo, Gasol, Dirk, Elton Brand and the Matrix. I was wrong. 

Gasol's ability to get 19 and 9 every night without looking as if he is exerting much energy didn't work against him. Maybe it's the fact his team is the most underrated in basketball. Maybe it's the beard. I don't really know. He is too basic for his own good. But he's going to Houston. 

Now, just have to wait for the Commish's choice. It should be an entertaining game. 

_


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> As far as other players making it in, I like Shawn Marion. I used to watch him play for UNLV all the time in person whenever they'd play Air Force. However, and with all due respect given to him, who's the more deserving? If you take Steve Nash away from the Suns, you get a solid, above average player who's anything but an all-star. Sort of like Joe Johnson. Playing with Nash gave him a great opportunity to get a big contract from Atlanta, and now he's carrying their team, but is not nearly as good as he was down in Phoenix.



Marion was an All-Star and 20/10 guy well before the Nash years.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> The reason we bring up the idea about the Nuggs being #1 in their division is because so many coaches use the winning record factor in voting for all stars.
> 
> Pau Gasol may be in as a center, but he was listed as a F on the ballots.


the fans' vote only counts for the starters, the coaches select the reserves, and Gasol is a reserve, so what difference does it make where he was listed on the ballot? and teams can be in second or third and still have a winning record, so your logic is a little off there.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Zeus said:


> neither Camby nor Melo deserved it this year. and to say that Gasol was selected over Melo? that's just ignorant. Gasol went in as a center, not a forward.
> 
> :boohoo:


Yes, I think Gasol got in as Center, not forward. The forwards are: Dirk, Marion, Elton and KG

Guards are: Parker and Ray Allen (now, this is a weird pick!!)


Well, don't feel too bad. We don't have 4-Pistons problem on the west. Now, THAT'S JUST WRONG. 4 Players from the same freaking team? I have no problem with Billups and B. Wallance but R.Wallance making it is just wrong. If Pistons has 4 all-stars, then that doesn't make Billups the REAL MVP of his team. Apparently, the coaches think all 4 players contribute that much. 

Melo got robbed but not by much. It's just unfortunate that he is on the west against Dirk and KG. Marion and Elton both have the surprising factors (MORE wins than Denver). If Denver has more wins than Suns/Clippers, I am sure Melo will get in. 

So the solution is to get more wins than other teams, then you can be an all-star!  (Personally, I would pick Melo over KG and I got bashed so bad by saying it. lol)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> From Tim Legler at espn:
> _
> Gasol's ability to get 19 and 9 every night without looking as if he is exerting much energy didn't work against him. Maybe it's the fact his team is the most underrated in basketball. Maybe it's the beard. I don't really know. He is too basic for his own good. But he's going to Houston.
> 
> _


Because Yao Ming is a such a fierce, fiery personality...

Like Tim f'n Legler needs to be talking about being boring.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo is an All Star this season. I don't need the league to justify this for me. However I'm suprised by so many people saying Melo wasn't deserving thats just untrue.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

It's called being a hater, 23AJ.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Zeus said:


> neither Camby nor Melo deserved it this year. and to say that Gasol was selected over Melo? that's just ignorant. Gasol went in as a center, not a forward.
> 
> :boohoo:


gasol was picked over camby...

if thats fair, then melo goes over ray allen.

:nonono:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Camby got beat out for missing games. 'Melo just has too much forward competition in the west. Also, don't use the #1 in the division argument. You guys are 1 game above .500 leading the worst division in basketball besides MAYBE the Atlantic.


nuggets are a HALF GAME BEHIND MEMPHIS!!!

you ignorant...nevermind


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> nuggets are a HALF GAME BEHIND MEMPHIS!!!
> 
> you ignorant...nevermind


well that explains it then. all we have to do is go back to darth's statement above: "The reason we bring up the idea about the Nuggs being #1 in their division is because so many coaches use the winning record factor in voting for all stars"

so if Memphis has a better record than Denver, then why are you complaining about Camby? careful how your arguments can come back to bite you in the butt.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> gasol was picked over camby...
> 
> if thats fair, then melo goes over ray allen.
> 
> :nonono:


Again, Allen and Anthony play distinctly different positions.

If you want to make a case for Melo getting in, then here is his competition:

Kevin Garnett
Elton Brand
Shawn Marion
Dirk Nowitzki

Make a case against those guys or don't make a case at all.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

The difference between SF and SG is no greater than PF and C, and Gasol got in as a C.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> The difference between SF and SG is no greater than PF and C, and Gasol got in as a C.


that statement is correct. Both Gasol and Melo should have been on the roster. You gotta give it to the people that do the most to help their teams win. Melo and Gasol are basically the bread and butter of the team. And both teams are doing well. Denver is doing good do when you consider all the injuries, and Melo taking the team on his back


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> The difference between SF and SG is no greater than PF and C, and Gasol got in as a C.


Irrelevant.

All-Star reserves are separated into three distinct categories.

Guard
Forward
Center

Pau Gasol was eligible for two of those categories, because he plays two of them. Melo only plays one, so he was pitted up against other forwards.

I felt like Melo was deserving, but I don't have a problem with any reserve from the West who made it. Until those rules are changed, that's how it is.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> The difference between SF and SG is no greater than PF and C, and Gasol got in as a C.


agreed. rawse is a memphis homer, but u cant have it both ways. pau got picked over camby? fine. but only if melo gets picked over ray. u cant have it both ways.

no respect for denver...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> All-Star reserves are separated into three distinct categories.
> 
> ...


That's pretty arbitrary, Gasol plays center because his team has no decent centers. Carmelo doesn't play SG because our team doesn't have any SFs (at all) and lots of short shooting guards. So circumstance works against Carmelo? That's just an excuse for the coaches to hate on Carmelo.

By the way, the coaches also get to pick 2 players regardless of position, Marion was one of them i don't know why the other was. But Carmelo is a lot better than Marion and should have gotten that spot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> That's pretty arbitrary, Gasol plays center because his team has no decent centers. Carmelo doesn't play SG because our team doesn't have any SFs (at all) and lots of short shooting guards. So circumstance works against Carmelo? That's just an excuse for the coaches to hate on Carmelo.


SFW. Pau plays nearly 40 percent of his minutes at center. Not _just_ because Lorenzen Wright and Jake Tsakalidis are the other big guys, but because Pau is a legit seven-foot-tall post player who spends the majority of his game around the basket.

I can think of plenty of Grizzlies fans who say Pau plays the center regardless of what the positions say.

Carmelo plays less than 1 percent of his minutes playing guard. Even with poor circumstances, you'd think he'd spend more time there.



> By the way, the coaches also get to pick 2 players regardless of position, Marion was one of them i don't know why the other was. But Carmelo is a lot better than Marion and should have gotten that spot.


This is opinion, and I don't have one as far as Melo vs Marion goes. I'll leave that up to you and BigAmare and the other "real" homers around here.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> agreed. rawse is a memphis homer,


Yeah. And you can't argue anything coherently.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Again, Allen and Anthony play distinctly different positions.
> 
> If you want to make a case for Melo getting in, then here is his competition:
> 
> ...


exactly. carmelo has had a damn good season, but so have those four guys(even if kg is having an off year by his standards).

carmelo can't get in as a guard because he hasn't played guard this season. it doesn't matter why he hasn't been playing guard, just that he hasn't.

carmelo would have been deserving of an allstar appearance, but there were 4 other guys at his position equally(if not more) deserving of the appearance. it sucks that your guy has to miss it, but sometimes that's just how it goes.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> exactly. carmelo has had a damn good season, but so have those four guys(even if kg is having an off year by his standards).
> 
> carmelo can't get in as a guard because he hasn't played guard this season. it doesn't matter why he hasn't been playing guard, just that he hasn't.
> 
> carmelo would have been deserving of an allstar appearance, but there were 4 other guys at his position equally(if not more) deserving of the appearance. it sucks that your guy has to miss it, but sometimes that's just how it goes.


if melo cant get in as a "guard", then why should pau get in as a "center"???

melo has been better then pau, so cut the bull ****


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> if melo cant get in as a "guard", then why should pau get in as a "center"???
> 
> melo has been better then pau, so cut the bull ****


because pau gasol actually does play the center position, while carmelo anthony does not play guard.

check 82games.com. gasol plays 40% of the grizzlies minutes at the center position. he actually plays the center position almost as much as he plays power forward. he plays both positions regularly. carmelo anthony plays 0% of the nuggets minutes at guard. there is a large difference there.

there is no bull**** to cut. gasol plays center. he gets in as a center. carmelo doesn't play guard. so he doesn't get in as guard.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> because pau gasol actually does play the center position, while carmelo anthony does not play guard.
> 
> check 82games.com. gasol plays 40% of the grizzlies minutes at the center position. he actually plays the center position almost as much as he plays power forward. he plays both positions regularly. carmelo anthony plays 0% of the nuggets minutes at guard. there is a large difference there.
> 
> there is no bull**** to cut. gasol plays center. he gets in as a center. carmelo doesn't play guard. so he doesn't get in as guard.


going by that, 40% of pao gasol's total minutes (1,969) = 787.6 minutes at the center position. camby has then played 1,051 minutes at the center position. 

so much for the "camby hasnt played enough" excuses...

case closed


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> going by that, 40% of pao gasol's total minutes (1,969) = 787.6 minutes at the center position. camby has then played 1,051 minutes at the center position.
> 
> so much for the "camby hasnt played enough" excuses...
> 
> case closed


That's hysterical. What a reach.

How's this? In the All-Star game, Pau gets to play 60 percent of his minutes at power forward and the other 40 percent spelling Yao Ming, while Marcus Camby sits at home with his ice packs for his 10th professional season in a row?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> going by that, 40% of pao gasol's total minutes (1,969) = 787.6 minutes at the center position. camby has then played 1,051 minutes at the center position.
> 
> so much for the "camby hasnt played enough" excuses...
> 
> case closed


actually, gasol gets 40% of his team's minutes at center, while also getting 40% of his team's minutes at pf. so he's playing 80% of his team's minutes.

and just look at your numbers. gasol has played 900 more minutes than camby. so what are you trying to argue?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Rawse said:


> SFW. Pau plays nearly 40 percent of his minutes at center. Not _just_ because Lorenzen Wright and Jake Tsakalidis are the other big guys, but because Pau is a legit seven-foot-tall post player who spends the majority of his game around the basket.
> 
> I can think of plenty of Grizzlies fans who say Pau plays the center regardless of what the positions say.
> 
> Carmelo plays less than 1 percent of his minutes playing guard. Even with poor circumstances, you'd think he'd spend more time there.


No, if the Grizzlies didn't have any other PF and had plenty of centers, he would only play PF. that's circumstances. Who else is going to ever play SF? There is probably the rare occassion where Najera and Carmelo are on the court at the same time, and that's it. Sorry, there just aren't other players.

As has been said over and over and over, he is as capable of playing SG as Gasol is of playing C.



> This is opinion, and I don't have one as far as Melo vs Marion goes. I'll leave that up to you and BigAmare and the other "real" homers around here.


Don't ever respond to one of my posts ever again, you don't exist to me. You are the most vile hateful person I have ever talked to.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> As has been said over and over and over, he is as capable of playing SG as Gasol is of playing C.


and as i have said before, capable of playing the position means nothing if they don't actually play the position. circumstance doesn't matter. carmelo anthony does not play guard. pau gasol does play center. thus, gasol can be put into the allstar game as a center, but anthony can not be put into the allstar game as a guard. why is this so hard for nuggets fans to understand?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> No, if the Grizzlies didn't have any other PF and had plenty of centers, he would only play PF. that's circumstances. Who else is going to ever play SF? There is probably the rare occassion where Najera and Carmelo are on the court at the same time, and that's it. Sorry, there just aren't other players.
> 
> As has been said over and over and over, he is as capable of playing SG as Gasol is of playing C.


And like I've said before, circumstances or no circumstances, them's the rules. You can't expect the league to change the format in mid-stream to accomodate one guy who isn't head and shoulders above anyone else on the team.

I don't doubt that Melo can play shooting guard, but I can't feel sorry for him getting left off on that basis alone. He's played less than one percent of his minutes at the position. Why not vote him in as a center, since he's spent just about the same time there (and who's to say he _can't_ play that spot?)?

And don't act like Denver's reserve swingmen are any better than the total sum of their SG spot. This is a team with _no_ viable shooting guard. Their 2-spot is almost as bad as Memphis' 5.



> Don't ever respond to one of my posts ever again, you don't exist to me. You are the most vile hateful person I have ever talked to.


Aw, snook'ums. Not so close to Valentine's!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> actually, gasol gets 40% of his team's minutes at center, while also getting 40% of his team's minutes at pf. so he's playing 80% of his team's minutes.
> 
> and just look at your numbers. gasol has played 900 more minutes than camby. so what are you trying to argue?


ur stumped. its ok...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> That's hysterical. What a reach.
> 
> How's this? In the All-Star game, Pau gets to play 60 percent of his minutes at power forward and the other 40 percent spelling Yao Ming, while Marcus Camby sits at home with his ice packs for his 10th professional season in a row?


LOL!!!

gasol should have to personally thank camby for not sucking it up on a pinky brake... 

honestly!!! a pinky??? :nonono:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I broke the pinky on my non-shooting hand two years ago. It really hurts more than you'd think...however, I sucked it up, reset it, taped it, and finished the game PLUS another one. Went to the hospital and was told to stay out for 2-3 weeks, but I was back in 1.5. 

I'm hardcore!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> and as i have said before, capable of playing the position means nothing if they don't actually play the position. circumstance doesn't matter. carmelo anthony does not play guard. pau gasol does play center. thus, gasol can be put into the allstar game as a center, but anthony can not be put into the allstar game as a guard. why is this so hard for nuggets fans to understand?


Because you're making it up. How the heck do you know the "rules" that coaches follow?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Because you're making it up. How the heck do you know the "rules" that coaches follow?


right. i'm just making everything up.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

it's a joke cause carmelo and camby aren't in it? ahahaha, get over it, it's just an all-star game. i think you are a little over-obsessive about your precious denver nuggets team. are you going to cry if kleiza doesn't get rookie of the year? lol.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

tha supes said:


> it's a joke cause carmelo and camby aren't in it? ahahaha, get over it, it's just an all-star game. i think you are a little over-obsessive about your precious denver nuggets team. are you going to cry if kleiza doesn't get rookie of the year? lol.


WTF???


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I broke the pinky on my non-shooting hand two years ago. It really hurts more than you'd think...however, I sucked it up, reset it, taped it, and finished the game PLUS another one. Went to the hospital and was told to stay out for 2-3 weeks, but I was back in 1.5.
> 
> I'm hardcore!


i dont doubt it hurts. but look, its still hurting him now and it will continue for the rest of the season. id suck it up and have surgery in the offseason. thats just me though...


----------

